# Church Of Hell Fire (Visited Aug 2013) 2014



## darbians (Sep 8, 2014)

This church had stood derelict for 10 years when it caught fire in 2011. The year before it had been bought by a muslim charity to be made into community a community centre. As you can see it was severley damaged and now stands rotting even more.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





Well hopefully I will keep up with regular posts from now on. Thanks and I hope you enjoyed.​


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 8, 2014)

loving the colours, aswel as that opening shot, nice!


----------



## darbians (Sep 8, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> loving the colours, aswel as that opening shot, nice!



Thanks, my process has changed a lot recently and these are obviously rather old.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 8, 2014)

darbians said:


> Thanks, my process has changed a lot recently and these are obviously rather old.



no worries just the colours stood out, have they begun work on it yet? its been a few years since the fire here


----------



## darbians (Sep 8, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> no worries just the colours stood out, have they begun work on it yet? its been a few years since the fire here


Not as far as I know I am afraid, I cant see it being done sadly. However I did hear it was sealed so ther is hope for it yet.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 8, 2014)

Very nice indeed. Not seen this place before. Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 8, 2014)

Amazing that the insides are still in that condition after being 'outside' even for a short period of time! 
Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 8, 2014)

Wonderful, especially the last pic.


----------



## krela (Sep 8, 2014)

Beautifully captured darbians welcome back.


----------



## skankypants (Sep 8, 2014)

Fantastic images pal


----------



## darbians (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks to you all. I will be posting plenty more


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 8, 2014)

Great photos.Its strange as it looks like the glass survived? was the fire mainly in the roof?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 8, 2014)

What a lovely place..fantastic shots there...such a shame to see it like that though


----------



## ajarb (Sep 8, 2014)

That's bizarre the roof has completely burnt off but all the wooden internal fittings look undamaged


----------



## darbians (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks to you all. It is abit strange how the roof has gone like ajarb said.


----------



## derelictwom (Sep 9, 2014)

That last picture is definitely winning!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## darbians (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks to you all.


----------



## Red Mole (Oct 17, 2014)

Great stuff, with the roof gone it's presumably gonna go downhill quickly now :-(


----------

